# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سردرگمی در انتخاب کنکور دی یا تیر ماه به عنوان هدف اصلی

## Mohammad.javad

سلام 
وقت بخیر دوستان 

نحوه محاسبه رتبه در دو مرحله کنکور سراسری چجوریه؟
بین دو کنکور برآیند گرفته میشه ؟
یا صرفا بر اساس افرادی که در همون کنکور بودن؟

یه توضیحاتی بدم
پشت کنکور رشته ریاضی هستم 
خب اول قرار بود تمام تلاشمو بذارم واسه کنکور دی ماه و یه رتبه زیر 1500 بگیرم و کارو تموم کنم (روی زمان بین دی ماه تا انتخاب رشته واسه یه کاری حساب باز کرده بودم)، چون با خودم میگفتم دوازدهمی ها علاوه بر مدرسه باید عمومی ها رو هم بخونن و در رقابت باهاشون خیلی جلو هستم الان دوباره هرکسی یه حرفی میزنه بعضیا میگن اره واسه تو کنکور دی خیلی خوبه و دیگه بعدش راحتی دوباره بعضیا میگن نه باس هردوتاشون رو شرکت کنی چون بعدا میان تراز هارو همسان سازی میکنن مثلا اگه دی ماه بشی صد(رتبه) بعدا با تیر برآیند میگیرن میشی پونصد که خب قاعدتا اگه این حالت باشه فرقی نمیکنه شرکت تو هرکدومشون و باس تا تیر بخونم ... لطفا راهنماییم کنید
اینم بگم هدفم رتبه زیر هزاروپونصده منطقه دو

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohammad.javad


سلام 
وقت بخیر دوستان 

نحوه محاسبه رتبه در دو مرحله کنکور سراسری چجوریه؟
بین دو کنکور برآیند گرفته میشه ؟
یا صرفا بر اساس افرادی که در همون کنکور بودن؟

یه توضیحاتی بدم
پشت کنکور رشته ریاضی هستم 
خب اول قرار بود تمام تلاشمو بذارم واسه کنکور دی ماه و یه رتبه زیر 1500 بگیرم و کارو تموم کنم (روی زمان بین دی ماه تا انتخاب رشته واسه یه کاری حساب باز کرده بودم)، چون با خودم میگفتم دوازدهمی ها علاوه بر مدرسه باید عمومی ها رو هم بخونن و در رقابت باهاشون خیلی جلو هستم الان دوباره هرکسی یه حرفی میزنه بعضیا میگن اره واسه تو کنکور دی خیلی خوبه و دیگه بعدش راحتی دوباره بعضیا میگن نه باس هردوتاشون رو شرکت کنی چون بعدا میان تراز هارو همسان سازی میکنن مثلا اگه دی ماه بشی صد(رتبه) بعدا با تیر برآیند میگیرن میشی پونصد که خب قاعدتا اگه این حالت باشه فرقی نمیکنه شرکت تو هرکدومشون و باس تا تیر بخونم ... لطفا راهنماییم کنید
اینم بگم هدفم رتبه زیر هزاروپونصده منطقه دو


سلام دوست عزیز اگر توی دی رتبه خوبی بیارید اون ملاک محسوب میشه نه برآیند دو کنکور یعنی توی این دو کنکور هرکدوم که بهتر بدید حساب هست پیشنهادم اینه الان تمام هدفتون دی باشه و از فردای کنکور دی با تمام توان برای تیر بهونید اینکه میگند کنکور دی راحت تر ویشه رتبه آورد بنظرم خیلی منطقی نیست توی کنکور دی هم خیلی از پشت کنکوری ها مثل من و شما هستند که ممکنه توی تیر نباشند و همچنین خیلی از دانش آموزای خوب تا دی ۸۰ تا ۹۰ درصد مطالب رو توپ خوندن و ممکنه کامل نخونده باشند ولی اون مقداری که خوندند رو خوب بلدند ولی بازم میگم باتوجه به زمان باقی مونده یک روزم از دست ندید و با قدرت بخونید اگر توی دی بردید که هیچ اگر نه چیزی از دست ندادید پایه خوبی برای تیر بدست آوردید*

----------


## 1402

سلام من تجربی هستم ولی تجربه خودمو میگم... من خیلی اصرار داشتم برای کنکور دی آماده بشم و  به چند دلیل معتقد بودم  چون تراز بهتری میشه گرفت و اگر تا اون موقع برسی خیلی جلو تر بقیه میشی مثلا دی کنکوره دوازدهمی ها درگیر امتحانات تشریحی هستن یک ماه آخر تست بزنی درحالت عادی خیلی جلو تر میوفتادی و از این دلایل
تا کنکور دی هم کمتر 3 ماه وقت هست اما هنوز تکلیف کنکور کامل مشخص نیست!
بعد با خودم فکر کردم دیدم صلاح نیست که من فقط برای دی آماده باشم چون اصلا تکلیف مشخص نیست و اگر بزنن زیرش دیگه هیچی
و دارم فکر میکنم اگر بخونیم و استمرار داشته باشیم درهرصورت کنکور تیر رو بهتر از دی میدیم هم بیشتر تا اون موقع تست زدیم و مرور بیشتری کردیم مطمعنا کسی که یک امتحانو از یک هفته بخونه نتیجه بهتری میگیره تا همون امتحان رو شب امتحان بزاره نه؟
درکل پایه درسی قوی داشته باشی مثلا همه رو بلدی باید تست بیشتری بزنی عالیه
اما کسی که پایه اش متوسطه و حتی ضعیف برای دی بخاد آماده بشه مجبوره چند تا درسو با تست و تسلط کمتر تند تند بخونه آخرش هم دی رو خراب کنه هم تیر رو



کاری که خودم کردم اینه من خودم هردوتا و میخونم و تصمیم گرفتم با بودجه اجباری قلم چی پیش برم در کنارش چون فارغ التحصیل هستم درسته نمیرسم همه مباحث با تسلط بخونم بالاخره میتونم یک سری از اختیاری هارو بخونم
کسی اجباری رو کامل تسلط داشته باشه برای دی یک پایه و نصف 12 رو خونده  برای ریاضی و فیزیک همین هام خوبه بشرطی تسلط داشته باشه
برای زیست و شیمی هم ترکیبی هست ی ذره مشکل هست اما خوب بالاخره میشه از اون همه تست چندتایی رو زد بازم از خیلی ها جلو میوفتی (من از تجربی مثال زدم چون رشتم اینه امیدوارم منظورمو متوجه شده باشی ) 
یعنی خاستم بگم اگر درست بخونی و کیفیت و ملاک بزاری درحالت عادی  از خیلی از رقیبا جلو میوفتی 
همین روند هم تا تیر ادامه بدیم خوبه...
فقط خاستم بگم هدفت این نباشه تا دی تموم کنی هرچقدر تونستی با کیفیت بخون و درهرصورت ما چ بخواهیم چ نخایم  تا شهریور درگیر کنکور هستیم پس عجله نکن و این ریسکو نکن فقط دی رو بدی چون امسال برای اولین بار تو کل تاریخ ایران قراره دی کنکور بدن و اصلا با این حجم و سهمیه و بلاتکلیفی واقعا ریسک بزرگیه فقط دی رو بخای امتحان بدی بعد ضرر کنی!!
البته این نظر منه ممکنه حتی اشتباه هم باشه بالاخره منم پشت کنکوریم و درحد مشاور نیستم... 
بنظرم از کسی که تجربه بهتری داره یا حداقل یک مشاور مشورت کن ببین چی میگه
موفق باشی به اون رتبه ای که دوست داری برسی ❤️

----------


## Biomedical Eng

تیرماه برای شما مناسبتره

----------

